# probleme de streaming sur une smart tele



## leeloo82 (23 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

j'ai un souci avec ma télé Lg. je regardai des films en streaming sur ma télé et d'un coup sa na plus marché, et je ne comprend pas d'ou vient le problème il me marque error loading media. file could not be played. si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré se problème et a trouvé la solution. Ma télé est une Lg 55LB630V. Merci d'avance. Ps: j'ai essayé un autre site et elle lis la video le problème c'est que je ne peu pas la mettre en plein écran.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir ,

C'est quoi le rapport avec le forum ?


----------



## leeloo82 (23 Mars 2020)

c'est pas ici qu'on pourra m'aider ???


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

leeloo82 a dit:


> c'est pas ici qu'on pourra m'aider ???


Vous avez un iPhone ? un ordinateur Mac ?


----------



## leeloo82 (23 Mars 2020)

j'ai les deux


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

leeloo82 a dit:


> j'ai les deux


Vous avez fait les mises a jours de la télévision ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

J'ai oublié une question
sur quel site regardez vous des films en streaming ?
Bonne soirée


----------



## leeloo82 (24 Mars 2020)

Je n’ai pas le souvenir qu’elle met dis qu’elle est fait une maj. Je vais sur zetmir


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mars 2020)

L'école à distance favorise visiblement la prise de distance avec l'orthographe et la grammaire.


----------

